# Protecting legs from sun damage



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

About 18 years ago after the first meat was cut off from sun damage I started wearing all the usual covering up clothing and sunscreen etc.

On my legs I was happy to just wear long summer pyjama pants as worn by many at the Wivenhoe Kayak Convention, cheap and which were as effective as the quality sun pants many buy.

Drawback was being far from dressy had to change the daks before and after each trip rather stroll around town in your PJs.

Reading a sun protection thread on forums a couple of months ago saw a reference to lycra cyclist leggings being good for sun and just had to put on while wearing shorts with out the need to undress all the time.

A look at ebay and found some delivered from Korea at just under $21, black only and one size fits all, so ordered them and arrived yesterday and in a reusable zip carry bag, and look to be ideal subject to testing in the sunlight









Wearing board shorts they cover legs completely when wearing divers bootees, and the other leg shows the length and there was much more stretch had it been needed









There are no doubt other brands but this is the link to those shown here http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COOL-LEGGING ... 6481678%26

EDIT 14.6.13 .... First use in full sun for 5 hours and sun protection qualities were up to scratch


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Richo

Why not wear full length lycra/spandex? Top and bottom. You get full sun protection from wrists to ankles, and, if you ever come off, it is non restrictive for swimming and re-entries.

BTW we have no chance of being mistaken for a ballet dancer...

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=3345

:lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Will a red croc do or will I need a purple one to match the wetsuit boot? Should I use a stainless safety pin to hold up my right boardshort leg?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> Will a red croc do or will I need a purple one to match the wetsuit boot? Should I use a stainless safety pin to hold up my right boardshort leg?


You're mad. :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Do they come in pink


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

dodge, very good post.

the tops of the feet are a particularly common spot for cancer as this skin is usually quite white from being in shoes all day and very exposed in a kayak.
i'm a board short and bare foot fan but i like your outfit.
perhaps a small sunscreen dispenser to be put in one of the side pockets of the yak is a good idea. i know how the boys love their accessories


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> Why not wear full length lycra/spandex? Top and bottom.


Trev that sort of clobber does not appeal to me, but not doubting the benefits, and is what I was referring to with my quality gear comment in the opening post.



Barrabundy said:


> Do they come in pink





Squidley said:


> Will a red croc do or will I need a purple one to match the wetsuit boot?


Squid and Barra it may come as no surprise I also carry lipstick on the yak, I can see from your respective comments, you two are also fashionistas like me thinking of your accessories



grinner said:


> i'm a board short and bare foot fan but i like your outfit.
> perhaps a small sunscreen dispenser to be put in one of the side pockets of the yak is a good idea.


Pete the leggings are surprisingly comfortable mate, and always carry sun lipstick, and sunscreen on board the yak, ready for a top up a couple of hours after launching.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Richo... I wear the hospital compression toe to knee socks... case of have to, because I suffer from the fat ankle syndrome if I sit in the Acadia for long... and I do.

Looks like shit, but a bloke's gotta do what a bloke's gotta do, eh?

Pink would have looked good... (Barrabundy's good colour sense to the fore.)

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Beekeeper said:


> I wear the hospital compression toe to knee socks... case of have to, because I suffer from the fat ankle syndrome


Jim I suffer from fat gut syndrome, do you know if there a hospital compression thingo for that mate?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > I wear the hospital compression toe to knee socks... case of have to, because I suffer from the fat ankle syndrome
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Let _me _know if you find one...


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Lapse said:


> Could work? http://www.morphsuits.com.au


I have one!!!!

It is my Australia day costume


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Good idea Richo.
I wear the cycling arm warmers to protect my arms.
I wear sports tights, (like skinz but cheaper) on my lower half with shorts over the top.
With booties, gloves and a good hat/neck cover I can pretty much get away with no sunscreen.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

keza said:


> Good idea Richo.
> I wear the cycling arm warmers to protect my arms.
> I wear sports tights, (like skinz but cheaper) on my lower half with shorts over the top.
> With booties, gloves and a good hat/neck cover I can pretty much get away with no sunscreen.


the per-leg style leggings make it weasier to relieve yourself though 

this is my pedaling get-up...










sunscreen for face and fingers only 

EDIT: this is where i got the arm sleeves, leggings and socks from: http://stores.ebay.com.au/Giant-Bicycle


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I use full length rashy tops and hikers pants with the zip off legs, normal stuff, but, Kmart have the rashy tops and leggings for $20 each in the menswear section, or at least they do here in Batemans Bay.

Incidentally, it was getting sunburnt legs in the yak which alerted my doctor to a health issue I have... "wow look at your bright orange legs, best test you for heamachromatosis .....lol....bugger you *DO* have heamachromatosis..." it actually did go along those lines...... had a few blood lettings and diet changes and all good....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Squid and Barra it may come as no surprise I also carry lipstick on the yak, I can see from your respective comments, you two are also fashionistas like me thinking of your accessories


 :lol:

Seriously though thanks for giving us some info on hot weather sun protection, I might find it handy because rubbing SPF 40+ grease into my hairy legs in summer is a real drag


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Trev, here you go but you'll have to be quick:

http://www.1-day.com.au/onsale/onesies30-preview/p/


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

Got an abundant supply of cycle gear and planned on using that for the sunny days. Also intended on using an old pair of quick-dry zip-off pants from my Europe trip (many years ago now).

Protection while on the yak and stylish when off it.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > I wear the hospital compression toe to knee socks... case of have to, because I suffer from the fat ankle syndrome
> ...





kayakone said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > Beekeeper said:
> ...


You buggers crack me up! :lol: :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I have cycling arm and leg warmers. (I used to cycle)
Always wear long sleeves on the 'yak, but legs exposed. 
Started wearing the leg "warmers" for sun protection - could have kicked myself for taking so long to think of it!
The short ankle zips didn't last that long, but doesn't matter, I just twist the whole thing so the zip is on the back rather than the side.
I wear "watershoes" - like sandshoes but with lots of holes, so I still need a tiny bit of sunscreen around the ankles, as well as hands and face.
"Onesies" (as per Big Kev's pic) might provide protection - but how do you wee? Another advantage of the cycling leggings is when you're too hot you just roll 'em down and dangle the ankles, thus wetting the whole thing to get some evaporative cooling happening.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

spork said:


> Another advantage of the cycling leggings is when you're too hot you just roll 'em down and dangle the ankles, thus wetting the whole thing to get some evaporative cooling happening.


spork what a top idea during summer heat, thanks for your view.


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Just found these. Must get them before next summer.

http://www.megaau.com.au/product-p/uv-m501w.htm


----------

